# New Diamond Doves!!



## ejh805 (Dec 29, 2013)

I just got these two gorgeous girls from Strombergs. Right now, they're both in quarantine. Just wanted to share because they're so pretty!!


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh wow !!!! .....what gorgeous little birds they are


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Congrats! Beautiful birds!

Dave


----------



## rasheed.rubeena (Dec 29, 2011)

Congrats! keep loving them and have fun!
-Rubeena


----------



## kalel (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice birds but the big eye rings make me think they are both boys.


----------



## ejh805 (Dec 29, 2013)

The eye rings have actually gotten a lot smaller. I think they may have been enlarged due to the stress of shipping. And thanks everyone  they're wonderful.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

love them!!! the light color always appealed to me.. Im glad they made it safe they are so small, some think pigeons should not be shipped and they are three times as big... so pretty! keep us posted on their antics.


----------



## ejh805 (Dec 29, 2013)

Is there anyone near southern Alabama who would be interested in offspring if they do eventually come? I'm going to replacing most of their clutches with dummy eggs, but want to let them raise young occasionally.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't think if you advertised and interveiwed for a good home there would be no problem finding a good one. It sure would be fun to see what they would turn out to look like..and how cute..baby diamond doves!


----------



## ejh805 (Dec 29, 2013)

True  I'd like to be able to keep in contact with people who adopt them, too.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

If your Diamond Doves breed, make sure you don't sell the babies are "pairs" because they will be related (i.e. brother and sister) and should *not* be bred together. You want to avoid inbreeding. Encourage people to find alternate mates for your babies from other breeders - it's healthier for the species.

I say this because I frequently see Diamond Doves "pairs" for sale and I wonder how often they are really just brother and sister?


----------

